# WHAT - Another Birthday?



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Well, I did some searching on the web for a sappy "father to daughter" birthday poem, but that just ain't me.

Happy Birthday Prag Jr. (Jennifer) - hope you have a great day and I'll see you this evening for dinner at "Pink's" - the fat back is on me. :wink:

Love ya
Pa P


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Happy Birthday lil Prag... :thumb: :cheers: :yo: ccasion16:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Since I can't scare you to death from this far away.... I will just tell ya Happy Birthday


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Happy b-day Jr...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Jr.!!!!!!

Looking forward to maybe seeing you out this year.


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

Happy Birthday chicking wing nugget 
If I could I would send you a coconut
birthday dounut. Next time we shoot,
I'll buy you a Mt Dew.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Firstmaxx said:


> Happy Birthday chicking wing nugget
> If I could I would send you a coconut
> birthday dounut. Next time we shoot,
> I'll buy you a Mt Dew.


Hey Eddie....You suck:nyah:


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

:rockband:ccasion16:ccasion16::wav::wav:
ccasion13:ccasion13:
:wav::wav:ccasion16:ccasion16::rockband:​


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Happy Birthday*

Hope your Dad buys you whatever you want New bow, bunches of arrows, etc......

Happy Birthday Prag, Jr.ccasion13:

Looking forward to shooting with you this summer.


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

Happy Happy Birthday Jr.!!! I wish you all the best this coming year!!


----------



## BowDadToo (Apr 3, 2009)

Happy birthday Princess Chicken Wing. I think dad should hook you up with a new Bee Stinger, nothing says love like over priced bow stabilization.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*Welllllll.......since "someone-CARSON" stole my Birthday Wave.....here is a Birthday Cheer for you Jennifer....Sorry its late, but I started a new assignment and have been in training all day....*



*:cheer2: :cheer2:HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!:cheer2::cheer2:
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :cheer2:​:cheer2: :cheer2: JENNIFER!!!!:cheer2: :cheer2:​*


.


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Welllllll.......since "someone-CARSON" stole my Birthday Wave.....here is a Birthday Cheer for you Jennifer....Sorry its late, but I started a new assignment and have been in training all day....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wellllllll....ya know what they say....ya  ya lose. Here's a :set1_draught2: as a peace offering.


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

You guys are the greatest! Thanks for the birthday wishes! Prag did buy the fatback...guess the Bee Stinger will have to wait for Christmas! <3 !


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

SCarson said:


> Wellllllll....ya know what they say....ya  ya lose. Here's a :set1_draught2: as a peace offering.


*
Wish I was....and almost did do some snooooozing during the training session today....I'll take a nice talllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll glass of shiraz....Thank You!!

JUST DON'T LET IT HAPPEN AGAIN ....:wink:*


.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Happiest of Birthdays' to you Jen !!!

I owe you a :darkbeer::darkbeer:, and a :wav:, and :hug:

:teeth:


----------

